# tourist sighn....



## Devananda (May 14, 2007)

this is a pretty big sighn around 3'-4' just out side of Idaho falls ID


----------



## LaFoto (May 14, 2007)

This is one for our Photo Themes theme on "Big Signs" ... shall I move it there?


----------



## Devananda (May 14, 2007)

sure! ......
 if i had know I would have taken more time and got a better pic.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 15, 2007)

I like it... Why would you have to put up a sign that says that? That doesn't make any sense. Unless all the natives are half people and half horse or something... I wonder what the motivation for putting up a sign like that is.


----------



## morydd (May 15, 2007)

Maybe it's for thier own protection. Perhaps there's a local law granting immunity to locals who beat stupid tourists.


----------



## Devananda (May 16, 2007)

yea I don't know why thy would need a sign like this.....???
but it makes for an interesting  photo.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 17, 2007)

On the internet I once saw a low-hanging sign above an escalator that says "Please watch your head, as this sign hangs pretty low." Then a diagram of a guy riding an escalator ducking, and one not ducking with the little dude getting hit. Then next to it there was an arrow shaped sign reading "Please read that sign." It was probably a photoshop but it made me laugh.


----------



## blackdoglab (May 17, 2007)

the natives must be restless


----------

